# Laptop battery wont charge ,but why wont laptop just work from the mains?



## davedg (Aug 15, 2011)

i have a advent laptop ,i use windows 7.my problem is sometimes when i switch on 1st thing the battery power will be very low even though its been on charge all night and will cut out after a few minutes,i am having difficulties charging up the battery again sometimes i just flick the fuse out of the plug and replace it and it will work ,but today i have tried that and it hasnt worked ,i am wondering why my laptop wont just work from the mains power if the battery has run out,can anyone tell me what the probllem is and what i can do? many thanks for any help or tips.


----------



## sidhartha1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like the adapter problem, better contact the service center for further assistence.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Laptops can be slightly dangerous when a battery will not charge up and keeps on trying......the battery pack can explode and the machine can burn.....I've had one do that.

A battery can be damaged and never reach full charge.....causing overheating conditions.

Have you taken the battery completely out and tried the computer just plugged in to the AC plug? Usually that does work.

If not, you have two more options > replace the battery. Replace the AC adapter.

The AC adapters for the most part have the connector to the computer sized so that you can't use just any old adapter. You have to match the power capacity. There are generic, so called universal adapters. I would reccommend you look up the exact model replacement and at least get the mid-priced model if you can.

You may find a 6-cell battery, or several versions, 9 cell....etc and generally the more cells the longer run time they give you. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=adve...&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=


----------



## tejaaus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you need to replace battery...


----------

